# White Fantail needs good home



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

I volunteer for a Sacramento CA Wildlife Organization and we had a beautiful white fantail come in that will need to be adopted. 

She/he is in good health now, came in with mites but I think that was her only problems besides being very skinny. She/he seems very sweet, she grunts when I get too close but she/he never bites or seems aggressive. She/he likes to puff up so tall that she/he falls back sometimes if she/he feels threatened. I have never seen a fantail in person so it's a lot of fun to have her/him but I just don't have the room. If anyone in Northern Ca area is interested in adopting this pigeon please email me at [email protected].
Thank you


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*have you found a home?*

interested


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tboycountry said:


> interested


She wants a home in Northern California.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*wow*

I Was Not Aware That Birds Were Area Specific. I Didn't See Any Other Takers. Thought I Might Help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tboycountry said:


> I Was Not Aware That Birds Were Area Specific. I Didn't See Any Other Takers. Thought I Might Help.


Some folks like to see where the bird is going to make sure it the right home for the bird. If they mail the bird, they can't do that. Some folks are uncomfortable with mailing a live bird. 
Also, most shelters won't adopt animal out of their state and this bird is/was in a shelter.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*understanding*

I do understand the concern. So take this the way it is intended. This may not be the form to offer the bird out then. Since this is the wide world of our internet. I hope you find a home for her, she seems beatifull. I have 16 fantails already. And need cocks more than hens anyway. Just have a soft spot for the breed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tboycountry said:


> I do understand the concern. So take this the way it is intended. This may not be the form to offer the bird out then. Since this is the wide world of our internet. I hope you find a home for her, she seems beatifull. I have 16 fantails already. And need cocks more than hens anyway. Just have a soft spot for the breed.


I have a soft spot for the breed too.


----------

